# Edit / Delete



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

I observe that clicking the Edit button on my own messages opens an editor with a Delete button at the bottom. Except that if the message is in the Forum Lounge, this button does not appear. Is this by design? If so, why?

I just Edited this message. No Delete button. How come?


----------



## ehrgie (Jul 11, 2007)

You have stumbled upon the darkest secret of SOTW, you are doomed now Al, doomed I say .


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Al Stevens said:


> I observe that clicking the Edit button on my own messages opens an editor with a Delete button at the bottom. Except that if the message is in the Forum Lounge, this button does not appear. Is this by design? If so, why?
> 
> I just Edited this message. No Delete button. How come?


Al,
thanks for reporting this.

The forum/user permission set-up is a complex procedure on vBulletin. I am not the only one complaining of this. This was an oversight in creating the user group Forum Contributor 2008.

BTW, I am planning of giving some perks to Forum Contributors. Besides having the pleasure of donating, perhaps they should have some concrete benefits over ordinary users?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> BTW, I am planning of giving some perks to Forum Contributors...perhaps they should have some concrete benefits over ordinary users?


Oy!!! I saw too many old B&W films as a kid not to read "concrete"
without thinking of "shoes". :shock:

Another benefit, _please_.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Harri, I'm not sure what you've fixed. I can still use the Edit / Delete button in some threads and do not get it in others. I don't fully understand Kim's PM to me. Are we *not* supposed to be able to delete our own messages?


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> BTW, I am planning of giving some perks to Forum Contributors. Besides having the pleasure of donating, perhaps they should have some concrete benefits over ordinary users?


I wonder if one should be able to purchase privilege. I think the title acknowledgement is sufficient. I've never been comfortable being a member of an elite group anywhere.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Al Stevens said:


> Harri, I'm not sure what you've fixed. I can still use the Edit / Delete button in some threads and do not get it in others. I don't fully understand Kim's PM to me. Are we *not* supposed to be able to delete our own messages?


Members are not suppose to be able to delete all traces of their messages.

Other than the Marketplace area, members should be able to edit their posts (including deleting content), but the post, even if empty of content, should still show in the thread.

Only and Admin/Mod can actually physically remove a post and it's trace (i.e. Hard delete).

If you itemize the specific forums where you are encountering difficulty, I will check your permissions for those areas and fix them manually.

Cheers.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Only and Admin/Mod can actually physically remove a post and it's trace (i.e. Hard delete).
> 
> If you itemize the specific forums where you are encountering difficulty, I will check your permissions for those areas and fix them manually.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm not having any difficulty. Just wondering why some threads permit a soft delete and others do not. And this is outside the marketplace.


----------



## littlemanbighorn (Oct 8, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> perhaps they should have some concrete benefits over ordinary users?


Does anybody make concrete mouthpieces?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Al Stevens said:


> I'm not having any difficulty. Just wondering why some threads permit a soft delete and others do not. And this is outside the marketplace.


The use of the Soft Delete function is not suppose to extend to normal member permissions. We will have to look into correcting this for all forums.

Thanks.


----------

